# New SD card sux or dope?..



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Just left fry's n purchased a new SD card was wondering if it was a good SD card... its a Samsung 32gb class 10. Is tht good or should I return it... I have a Droid x just 4 ref

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, it should work great.
did you really have to ask? lol
Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

jHutch said:


> yes, it should work great.
> did you really have to ask? lol
> Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


lol yeah lol I really dnt get all the names n classes n all the BS I just fig 10 was btr than my stock 1... I'm trying 2 save what I have on my stock SD 2 my laptop but when it gets 2 the android file it says sum abt my Res file name being 2 long is tht normal... also is tht the best way 2 transfer my info frm 1 SD 2 the next??.. Thanx 4 the reply...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

